# Need to find a new Home for young Pigeon



## Staceywe3156 (May 8, 2009)

Hi:
I have a pigeon that I rescued as a 2 day old when I was remodeling a house in Baltimore. It fell out of the nest and mom was no where to be found. My wife raised him from a baby and he is about 2 years old now . He has a splayed leg and loves to fly. We have him in a ginuea pig cage because he cannot perch and we let him out for 2 hours a day when I am cleaning the house. He is so tame and thinks he is human. He cannot fend for himself in the wild so I cannot let him outside.
I see you have pigeons and your setting is perfect for him. Somewhwere for him to be free and fly like a pigeon should. He has been vet checked annually and is adorable. I amn trying to find him a home where he can fly 24/7. The only freedom he has is flying because of the splayed leg. Eats great! I would pay the shipping myself top send him to you via Delta airlines. Is that love or what? Can you help me or give me any suggestions. He deserves better than 2 hours a day out of his cage! We are a small Parrot breeder in Maryland and true animal lovers. Check out our website at www.kswexotics.com
I would be also willing to make a $100 donatiopn as well. I just need to know my pigeon that I dearly love has a good home.
Thanks,
Stacey
KSW Exotics
410-326-2807


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

HI I am a homeschooler in Dallas TX. I just got through building a large coop with a flyroom in my back yard. I am kind of new to pigeon keeping, but I already have a pair of pigeons sitting on a nest! Eventually I would like to raise highfliers, but I would also like to have a hand-fed tamed bird. Contact me if you think I am the right person for your bird!
God bless -Columbia liva!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

If you would like to see some pictures of my birds and my new coop, visit the albums at my profile. (Columbia livia!)
Also, the donation would not be necessary unless your bird needs more medical attention.


----------

